# Mobile phones



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Just interested to know your views....

I pretty much use them as a phone only, can't be bothered with the other functions, texting and stuff. Must admit though, I recently bought a camera phone because I've lost count of the number of times I would have found a camera handy at work. Don't take my camera with me due to the cost of them and it being damaged or nicked, but you always have your mobile to hand.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Dont mind mobile phones .. just dont like people who


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

oops!

cant switch them off .. walk round in circles talking loudly ... talk loudly on trains ... wont turn them off when told to on airplanes ... disengage brain while driving and talking ... talk loudly in airport lounges ... talk on the phone aduring meetings


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mobile phones are now as important to most as an ordinary landline.

Only one thing I can't stand.

Those assholes who have no shame or reservations and are quite happy broadcasting intimate details of there personal life to everyone.

There was a guy doing this on a train I was in one night.

"Oh Sarah please dont do this, I Love you I really love you" etc. etc.









In the end this big builder looking chappy stormed down the carriage and told this guy that if he didn't shut the f**k up his phone was going out the window









The guy carried on but in a very hushed tone.

Why he couldn't have been like that to start with I don't know.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Can't stand the bloody things. I like being incommunicado. O.K. you can turn them off but the messages mount up. I get yap, yap, yap in my ear enough without a mobile.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I totally agree about people being very loud on them - no need at all and a real wind up.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Got to have one, part of the job now. When I first started on the AA if the radio went down we had to fine a phone box and try and get through to the office on the one private line they had. Not too easy if there were 150 of you trying! Mind you it's funny how my radio always seemed to go wrong when I was on a early finish on a Friday 

Now we just seem to have drifted into this "always on the end of the mobile" attitude. I switch it off as soon as I get home.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I got one a couple of years ago and not long after I disconnected my home phone. The quality is excellant and it's cheaper than my home phone as long distance is free. Even though it's mobile it doesn't mean I have to answer it every time it rings. I only use the phone fearures and I'm loving never receiving any telemarketing calls.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

" Long distance is free "

I wish our companies were like the American ones sargon - we still get ripped off with both mobile and land line call charges - along with the price of fuel, cars property, etc, etc, yawn yawn........we need some lessons from you....


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I have a mobile phone, but it sometimes reminds me of the past trend when some people used to go jogging with the ubiquitous filofax tucked smugly under one arm, with the equally nauseous trait of seeing young girls walking along with one arm folded across them and talking into the mobile with a deliberately detached look on their faces to all around them. And when it comes to mobile phone use on buses and trains, I sometimes wish a comet would smash into the freaking ground!!!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hello Griff, you old " bugger ".

I know what you mean about trains and stuff - don't like it myself, BUT, when I was managing a couple of refrigeration companies in the past, I used to travel to London meetings by train. The office or engineers would often call me on the mobile - what can you do ??, I had to talk to them......!

The thing that annoys me is when people seem to make meaningless calls, or try to sound like some sort of hot shot on the mobile.

They can be an incredibly usefull tool and have been a massive boon to many people who are out on the road and self employed, but it always STILL annoys me every time my one rings..!!.....


----------



## cujimmy (Aug 27, 2003)

Why is it that mobile phone conversations are the only ones which end with "Hello...........Hello"


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

.............


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Telephones = problems.









Sorry, I get few 'phone calls that aren't a pain in the arse.

Most are:-

"I want something from you for nothing".

"I have a complaint because I'm too stupid to read the manual".

"I need some advice" Answer.. "don't shave your balls with a rusty razor".

And that's only at work.!

At home I get:-

"My light bulb has blown".

"Where is my packet of ham?".

"The washing machine won't empty (power cut)".

Why don't I get 'phone calls that say?:-

"I love you".

"I'll buy you that watch you wanted".

"We've won the lottery".

I'm buggered if I know.

So, the world can stuff it's telephones in the deepest chasm it has.

Just f*** them off, please.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Don't like phones then Stan.........


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Is a bear Catholic?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Does a shark s*** in the sea??.........


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

No, let me explain.

I don't hate the technology, I dislike the user.

There's nawt up with 'phones. Just the trivial B*****'* that use them for trivial reasons.

Maybe we should just outlaw trivial t***'* and keep the technology?

Yep, let bugger 'em off.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

What....??

Talking bollocks again, buggered it up.....


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

.........not you Stan, my last post.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry,

Dunner worry, old mucker.

I knew what you meant









"Is a bear Catholic?"

"Does the Pope s*** in the woods?" Jeez, that is a thought! (No disrespect to anyone, here).

Kelly Bundy. Wooooow! Wuuf, wow!









AKA, Christina Applegate. (Drooling like a dog).

What a good TV show!


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think there is a lot being kept from the public as regards the health implications of mobile's. Everytime the subject comes up it is very quickly buried again. Have you noticed that









Thats because the mobile companys themselves now have rather a lot of money which in turn equals power and influence, even over governments. Much like the car industry.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Health issue? If it's not proven to be dangerous, it ain't!?!? Nobody in a hurry to prove anything it seems, far more comfortable this way.

I just can't use mobile phones. It does my head in. My ear goes numb, then headache, can last for days...

Never had one, probably never will. Have survived without one so far, but I can imagine it'd be impossible for some because of their jobs... Get a handsfree set if you can... I've once used somebody else's that was connected to the car stereo and had a mic somewhere, and that worked much better for me.

Microwaves, mobiles, drugs, we are all lab rats on the altar of consumerism and our sacro-sanct economy...










Why do I have to stir things up on a beautiful Sunday morning? The living is easy (well, could be better), fish are jumping, and we're in the final??


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

I think the mobile phones are great, what a fantastic little thing, communication one of the most difficult things to get right just got a bit better, no looking for a phone box that might work, if the kids or who ever need to contact you. I can even break down in the car and get Pgtips to come to the rescue with out getting me feet wet, in fact i got a mobile because a while back i was down a country lane when my chain broke on me old Panther, had to push it 3 miles back home,red hot day all the kit on, never again,plus there is a spare link in the tool box on that bike now,so that wil stop it going again. if your troubled by the health issue dont buy one,not every one need one. the only down side i have is like others, the people with the big mouths who have to tell us all in shouting distance what/where/when and bloody well why. b.f.n. fred.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Hello......Hello

I have a mobile ...............but it only gets switched on when* I* want to make a call


----------

